# Help doeling bleeding from vulva



## Melanie

My doeling that was born in December has blood dripping from her vulva.  She is eating, drinking, and acting herself.  We do not have any bucks but she is with some wethers.  I am very worried.  Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Melanie

Oops forgot pics here they are


----------



## elevan

Very rarely do goats bleed when in heat, so I would rule that out as an option.

More likely you're looking at something like a kidney infection and she's peeing blood.  I'd be calling the vet.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

From the pics it doesn't really look like bright red, fresh blood.  Has she ever been with a buck?  My first guess would be that she's aborting - but if no bucks - then that is obviously not the case.  I have seen very aggressive wethers try to breed a doe, so if she's been "molested" by one that could be a reason, albeit not very likely....

I second elevan's suggestion to involve a vet...


----------



## Melanie

She has only been with 2 bucklings from about 1 week old until they were banded.  One was banded a little younger then I would have liked but he was very Bucky and started extending.  The other was 12 weeks when banded but he never showed any signs what so ever of being interested in does.  I currently have 4 wethers. 2 are roughly 1 year and 2 are roughly 5 months.  This morning she is no longer bleeding and still her normal self.  My wethers are a little aggressive especially with all my 6 does in heat.  They never have caused any harm and I have never seen any extending at all.  I will definitely contact the vet if I see this again, I am watching her very closely.  Thank you for everyone's help.


----------



## Melanie

Here is a picture of her cuter side


----------



## bcnewe2

I'm a sheep person but I'd be looking at the urinary infection or something of that sort. If she has never been bred I don't think uterine infection or something vaginal.  But urinary, bladder, kidney etc. would be my guess.
Good luck and I'd love to hear what if you find out exactly.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Reaching way back into the memory banks for this one, but many years ago when I showed goats a friend of mine had their trailer rear-ended on the way to a show.  It was a pretty hard hit and as a consequence, one of their does bled for a day or so after that wreck.  It could be possible that she got slammed real hard by another goat and has some bleeding/bruising in the bladder or urethra....   Just another wild guess, but who knows? 

Glad she's doing better!


----------



## Melanie

Thank you I am guessing this is a freak thing because all the input I have received is it is not normal and I am not likely to find the cause unless it continues and she has to see the vet.  Which obviously I hope she is done for her sake.  I kind of freak out when my goats get anything because I have seen first hand how very quickly they can go down.  I am fairly new to owning goats I will have had them a year in September but my does were purchased already bred.  This whole being in heat thing is quite a new experience for me.


----------



## elevan

This is another rare possibility and one that I just learned about myself even though I as a human had it I didn't know that goats could get it - endometriosis.  It'll cause spontaneous dripping blood like you saw.  Your vet would have to stick a scope into her uterus to check it's condition to confirm or disprove this condition.  So if you end up having to go to the vet, you might want to include this in your things to rule out.  There's no cure or treatment for goats, but at least you'll know what's going on and not to worry if that's it.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Melanie

Well she has not had any more blood so I probably will never know what caused this, hopefully it will not happen again.


----------

